# Storage solutions



## Brento (Sep 4, 2021)

what is the best way to store some MT drills. I have 100 coming my way. I am going to build a set or so then prob sell the rest but i need a storage idea. I can only think of a block of wood.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 4, 2021)

Burn some holes in a styrofoam block .


----------



## erikmannie (Sep 4, 2021)

Mine came in plastic cases. I marked each case (in really large characters on 2 sides) with the size of the MT drill. The tapered shank drills are well protected in these plastic cases. 

I have the marked cases laying flat one layer deep on the shelf of a cart.

A block of wood seems like a good idea.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 4, 2021)

My preference is to not use wood for storing cutting tools.  Wood can absorb moisture which can lead to rusting. It also swells with moisture which can make tool removal more difficult There is expanded PVC material which is used for outdoor trim  and railing which is easy to machine and dimensionally stable.


			https://www.menards.com/main/doors-windows-millwork/moulding/vinyl-trim/royal-reg-building-products-2-x-2-x-12-white-pvc-trim-board/5682434/p-1467147806058-c-9561.htm?tid=-9087004501784955658&ipos=11


----------



## Brento (Sep 4, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> Mine came in plastic cases. I marked each case (in really large characters on 2 sides) with the size of the MT drill. The tapered shank drills are well protected in these plastic cases.
> 
> I have the marked cases laying flat one layer deep on the shelf of a cart.
> 
> A block of wood seems like a good idea.


Mine are all coming in 2 medium flat rate boxes. 100 drills lol. So no tubes for me.


RJSakowski said:


> My preference is to not use wood for storing cutting tools.  Wood can absorb moisture which can lead to rusting. It also swells with moisture which can make tool removal more difficult There is expanded PVC material which is used for outdoor trim  and railing which is easy to machine and dimensionally stable.
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/doors-windows-millwork/moulding/vinyl-trim/royal-reg-building-products-2-x-2-x-12-white-pvc-trim-board/5682434/p-1467147806058-c-9561.htm?tid=-9087004501784955658&ipos=11


I like that idea and i know exactly what you are talking about. That would not take much to do either.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 4, 2021)

I just bought a bunch and they came with wood blocks which I don’t really have room for. I may be using a piece of bed liner I have laying around to put them in my toolbox laying flat.

I’m missing one or two so let me know when you’re ready to sell the extras.

John


----------



## Brento (Sep 4, 2021)

Sounds good. I will say i think alot are doubles in a MT2 but ill let. Ya know. I will be getting them on Wednesday if the PO does the job lol. So i think by next Friday i will have them sorted and ready to sell


----------



## benmychree (Sep 4, 2021)

Drill index boxes may be bought that will hold up 1" diameter (2 boxes for the whole range of diameters from 33/64 to 1" by 1/64" increments)  Made by Hoyt.


----------



## erikmannie (Sep 4, 2021)

I would be interested in any of the duplicates over 1”.


----------



## Brento (Sep 4, 2021)

@erikmannie ill see what we got after it all.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 4, 2021)

I know I need 5/8”


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 4, 2021)

What size taper?  Once you sort things out, if you have any MT2's, please let me know.  I have none, and need to build up a collection 1/2" and up.


----------



## Brento (Sep 4, 2021)

@WobblyHand your are in luck they are all MT2. I will put you on the list buddy. Just so everyone is aware the drills will be 3$ a drill and no shipping included but i will do flat rate.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 4, 2021)

Brento said:


> @WobblyHand your are in luck they are all MT2. I will put you on the list buddy. Just so everyone is aware the drills will be 3$ a drill and no shipping included but i will do flat rate.


Woohoo!  Let me know when you have some ready.


----------



## Brento (Sep 4, 2021)

You will be on the list. I will try to build a set for you and have it set aside bc i know how ya feel with having nothing.


----------



## AmericanMachinist (Sep 4, 2021)

I would likewise be very interested.  I have no MT drills but do have an MT2 tailstock.  Trying to use the couple of large reduced-shank drills i do have in a chuck has only gone so well.


----------



## Larry$ (Sep 4, 2021)

I could use some MT3. I'll be looking for your list.


----------



## hman (Sep 5, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> My preference is to not use wood for storing cutting tools.  Wood can absorb moisture which can lead to rusting. It also swells with moisture which can make tool removal more difficult There is expanded PVC material which is used for outdoor trim  and railing which is easy to machine and dimensionally stable.


For those of us who don't live in Menards country, try the millwork/trim section of Lowes.  They don't have a huge selection, but I've been able to find 1x4 expanded PVC "boards" there.


----------



## Brento (Sep 5, 2021)

@AmericanMachinist i will add you to the list for a selection of drills.

@Larry$ i unfortunately will only have MT2s


----------



## Larry$ (Sep 5, 2021)

Wood works well for holding steel if you treat it with some oil. Avoid wood that has higher tannic acid content, oak!


----------



## Wvlarry (Sep 6, 2021)

I could probably use some of the Drills also if there will be any left. I will verify tomorrow that my lathe is an MT2 taper, and check which bits that I have.

Thanks


----------



## Brento (Sep 6, 2021)

I will add you to the list @Wylarry im not sure what will be left exactly but you will be the last i put on a list for now until i get them in hand to separate out.


----------



## Brento (Sep 7, 2021)

I got the drills in today. Its gonna take a bit to sort all of these


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Sep 8, 2021)

you could use an mt2 reamer set for holding them in the pvc. drill and use the set. cheap ones can be found on Amazon for $20


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 8, 2021)

I dunno... I guess I tend to not overthink it.  I would like to complete my collection, though.


----------



## Brento (Sep 8, 2021)

I do have a MT2 reamer so i may go that route on the plastic. I just dont know how i would drill the hole honestly.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 8, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> Wood works well for holding steel if you treat it with some oil. Avoid wood that has higher tannic acid content, oak!


yep, I have used walnut, pine, and maple. No rust yet. I also use plastic..  I made a MR Pete type of drill/tap index for fast access. it has proved invaluable, made it out of a corporate display of some sort that I got at a garage sale they had a  lot of metal and plastics.  it was thick lucite..
it had a card laminated into two pieces of lucite... who cares... I knew it would come in handy some day.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Sep 9, 2021)

You can laminate that.foamed pvc with... wait for it... pvc cement ;-)
Glob it, clamp it, come back tomorrow to a double thick slab!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 9, 2021)

My larger mt drills are in a bin next to my mill that I built a while back. The smaller ones are in two mt drill indexes that I got at a yard sale.


----------



## Brento (Sep 9, 2021)

It would be nice to get an index but they prob are not cheap and i have only like 21 drills that wont even fit in the index i am sure.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 10, 2021)

BTW many tools come in wood containers... not sure why everyone thinks it will rust. Over 20 years for some of my home made holders.  
And my lufkins are probably closer to 80 years and are ok.




the brad points below have been in that walnut holder for close to 20 years, no issues.
The weldon chamfers have to be 40 years old.. no issues.


----------

